# New to site and the sailing community



## Crewzen (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello All
My hubby and I have downsized our stuff and sold our home in Ottawa Canada. At this moment we are sitting in a hotel room in CT USA shopping for a sailboat. We have been on the road for 11 days looking at potiential new home with a keel. This hasn't been an easy task, like looking for a home on land we try to considder all avenues. We have been through Cape Cod, Boston-Newport area, and now are working our way through CT to NY. Any and all advise would be welcomed on our journey. At the moment we enjoy a 31 ft Concorde that we love but our passion is sailing. We have sailed a 27 MacGreggor in the Georgia Straight off Vancouver Island. Wish us well
Deb and Phil


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

*Wow*

Welcome to Sailnet but...

Your only sailing experience is on a MacGregor, then you sold your home _before_ finding a boat to live on? May I suggest that you do some heavy lurking on the livaboard section of this forum?

Brave people. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

My advice would be to try to get a sail on as many boats as you can manage before deciding what to buy. 
I know of a Tartan 27' available for $3500 in Annapolis which has a working engine and has been re-fit - if that is even in your foot/price range.
For 2 people intending to spend a lot of time on board though I'd think something more like a Catalina 30 might provide the minimum amount of space needed.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Come on down to VA and MD, easily 20% cheaper across the board....and so many good deals on boats....plus longer season for sailing...

All the best


----------



## Crewzen (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestion. I believe you are correct. If we don't find a boat this trip that will be our next trip. We will be at the Annpolis Boat show in Oct. Thanks again
Deb and Phil


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Alway nice to see more Canadians join this board....welcome! You have a huge inventory of boats to see...buyers market all the way in the USA. Head to Florida if you get a chance and offer 1/2 or less of what they are asking. Many boats for sale here in the Dominican Republic as well for very cheap. Tell us your wish list of a boat...size, features, make, year????? will you be cruising liveaboards or living aboard at a marina? Great adventure coming your way!!!!


----------



## Crewzen (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Canadian Seamonkey
The plan is cruising liveaboards. We are looking for a 40-50 heavy ridgid heavy boat with full keel. The best we've seen so far is a 43 Mason CC in Mystic CT. 100k. Only shortcoming was the berth was too short for hubby. I believe we need to go more south for the deals. Our window is to go in 154 weeks or less. We have been training for the last 2 years taking everything from sailing to language courses. We want to get the boat take it home and get some sailing experience on Lake Ont. Appreciate your comments


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Are you searching the internet? I used ebay and yachtworld when I was shopping.


----------



## Crewzen (Jul 22, 2009)

Dear Morningstar
Yes we are using the Internet even on the road as we travel. It is a great tool. Thanks for the comment and suggestion.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't know if your in the leaky teaky market but this boat is breathtaking just to view online. 
1981 Hardin Ketch Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## Cherp (Aug 3, 2011)

Peterson 44/46 are pretty good. Not a full keel but very stable and will fang along a bit. There's a Kelly Peterson 44 owners website with a lot of good information. Better than a Hardin or Mason I think. Try to avoid teak decks.


----------

